# BC/AD vs BCE/CE....



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2009)

Is the BCE/CE joke, yet another pointless brainfart from the headless chickens in Brussels, and their Political Correctness?


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2009)

Jokes on me. I have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## Butters (May 24, 2009)

The term 'Common Era' (CE) dates back to the 1700's. The notation has been used in the academic and scientific disciplines for decades. It is hardly a 'PC brain fart' of the EU.

Might as well get used to it. Christian dogma's preferential treatment and claim to legitimacy is over.

JL


----------



## Amsel (May 24, 2009)

Butters said:


> Might as well get used to it. Christian dogma's preferential treatment and claim to legitimacy is over.
> 
> JL


 It seems the period of enlightment is fading fast. Shame, Western civilization has been just fantastic for me.


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2009)

Ah now I get it. Another bash the religious right, but embrace all other wonderful religions. No worries. Soon the whole world will know the Year of the Ass and all will be forgotten.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2009)

Riiiight!  I do apologise!


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2009)

No need to apologize, buddy. It's all good.


----------



## Butters (May 24, 2009)

Funny you should bring up 'enlightenment', given that the Enlightenment (Which led to the rationalism and secularism that are the foundation of Western liberal democracy) was a reaction to the misery and intolerance caused by religious conservatism...

Anyway, the politics forum is officially defunct, so I'll end my participation in this thread now

JL


----------



## evangilder (May 24, 2009)

Keep in mind that Jews also use CE and BCE. The BC and AD bit is a Christian way of measuring time. And yes, it is an academic way of looking at it to. I don't think political correctness goes into it really.


----------



## Amsel (May 24, 2009)

Butters said:


> Funny you should bring up 'enlightenment', given that the Enlightenment (Which led to the rationalism and secularism that are the foundation of Western liberal democracy) was a reaction to the misery and intolerance caused by religious conservatism...
> 
> Anyway, the politics forum is officially defunct, so I'll end my participation in this thread now
> 
> JL


Thats right! Protestantism is what my great nation was founded upon. The largest Christian nation in the world provided a wonderful place for unprecedented knowledge, growth, scientific acheivement, safety, freedom to worship, wealth and happiness. Who you believe in or don't believe doesn't make a difference to me as much as the denial of some basic facts in history.


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2009)

Oorah! Athiest, agnostic, or believer cannot change the founding principles of this nation. Rewriting history can.


----------



## Butters (May 24, 2009)

I agree. It's sad that so many have tried to 'revise' , ie ignore, away this bit of history...

""As the Government of the United States of America is not, in any sense, founded on the Christian religion; as it has in itself no character of enmity against the laws, religion, or tranquillity, of Musselmen; and as the said States never have entered into any war or act of hostility against any Mehomitan nation, it is declared by the parties that no pretext arising from religious opinions shall ever produce an interruption of the harmony existing between the two countries.""

Preliminary treaty took place in 1796 during Washington's last term as POTUS. Treaty formally ratified by Congress 1797 (With the exact wording above) POTUS John Adams.

That's REAL history.

JL


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 24, 2009)

Personally, I think some people/entities have too much free time on their hands.


----------



## Amsel (May 24, 2009)

Butters said:


> I agree. It's sad that so many have tried to 'revise' , ie ignore, away this bit of history...
> 
> ""As the Government of the United States of America is not, in any sense, founded on the Christian religion; as it has in itself no character of enmity against the laws, religion, or tranquillity, of Musselmen; and as the said States never have entered into any war or act of hostility against any Mehomitan nation, it is declared by the parties that no pretext arising from religious opinions shall ever produce an interruption of the harmony existing between the two countries.""
> 
> ...


John Adams is correct in saying that America was not founded on the Christian religion. But it was founded in part to give freedom to any belief or religion. That doesn't change the religion of most of the inhabitants of this nation.John Adams would say something like that considering that he was not a Christian but Unitarian. His remarks are in the minority among the framers of the nation. Of the 204 founding fathers three of them were Unitarian and John Adams was one of those three. The other 201 were of various Christian denominations. Americans do not have a state sponsored religion because it would impede the liberties of other denominations and beliefs. That didn't change the morals and principals of the nation to be of an athiest nature. One only has to read some of our most vital documents or cite our "Pledge of Allegiance" to figure that out. That is history.
Christianitys legitimacy is not over for approximately 2.1 Billion Christians worldwide who outnumber any other religion by at least almost a Billion and growing.


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2009)

Butters said:


> I agree. It's sad that so many have tried to 'revise' , ie ignore, away this bit of history...
> 
> ""As the Government of the United States of America is not, in any sense, founded on the Christian religion; as it has in itself no character of enmity against the laws, religion, or tranquillity, of Musselmen; and as the said States never have entered into any war or act of hostility against any Mehomitan nation, it is declared by the parties that no pretext arising from religious opinions shall ever produce an interruption of the harmony existing between the two countries.""
> 
> ...



I'm not a religious zealout. But I cannot stand your kind. Revisionists. 

"A tour of our historic sites reveals that America was a nation birthed by men who had a firm reliance upon Almighty God and His Son Jesus Christ.

The Washington Monument
From the tallest structure in Washington a message of ‘Praise be to God” goes forth. Engraved upon the aluminum capstone on the top of this 555 foot monument is Laus Deo. Inside the structure are carved tribute blocks with many Godly messages: “Holiness to the Lord,” “Search the Scriptures,” “The memory of the just is blessed,” and others.

The Library of Congress
Within the Great Hall of the Jefferson Building are two cases, one containing a Gutenberg Bible and the other a hand-copied Giant Bible of Mainz. The display of these two Bibles is appropriate because, in the words of President Andrew Jackson, “The Bible is the rock upon which our republic rests.” Many Biblical inscriptions can be found on the ceiling and walls.

In the Main Reading Room are statues and quotes representing fields of knowledge. Moses and Paul represent religion, with the inscription, “What doth the Lord require of thee, but to do justly, and to love mercy and to walk humbly with thy God?”

The Supreme Court
The Biblical foundation of American law is evidenced throughout this building. On the outside East Pediment is a marble relief of Moses holding tablets containing the Ten Commandments. Engraved on the oak doors at the entrance of the Court Chamber are the Roman numerals I through X, and above the heads of the justices is a carved marble relief with a large stone tablet containing I through X (each set of numerals represents ancient law, that is the Ten Commandments).

The Capitol Building
All of the eight large paintings in the Rotunda present aspects of our Christian history including The Baptism of Pocahontas and Departure of the Pilgrims from Holland which depicts the Pilgrims observing a day of prayer and fasting.

“In God We Trust,” our national motto, is inscribed in letters of gold behind the speaker’s rostrum in the House Chamber. Also in this chamber, above the central Gallery door, is a marble relief of Moses, the greatest of 23 noted law-givers.

The White House
An inscription by the first president to inhabit the White House, John Adams, is cut into the marble facing of the State Dining Room fireplace. It reads: “I pray Heaven to Bestow the Best of Blessings on THIS HOUSE and on All that shall hereafter Inhabit it. May none but Honest and Wise Men ever rule under this Roof.”

Many other monuments and buildings in Washington proclaim America’s faith in God. On the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier in Arlington National Cemetery is the inscription: “Here rests in honored glory an American soldier known but to God.”

On the front facade of Union Station three Scripture verses are engraved including, “Thou has put all things under his feet” and “The truth shall make you free.” Lincoln’s words on his memorial exclaim “that this nation, under God, shall have a new birth of freedom.”

This brief tour of our nation’s capital reveals that Christianity is the source of America’s liberty and prosperity. In the words of the U.S. House of Representatives in 1854: “The great vital element in our system is the belief of our people in the pure doctrines and divine truths of the gospel of Jesus Christ.”
"

So take your crap elsewhere. This nation is absolutely founded upon Christianity, whether you want to believe it or not. 

And if you knew me, I'm not a religious person.


----------



## Amsel (May 24, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> And if you knew me, I'm not a religious person.


I am not very religious myself, but could not stand by and accept the revisionist comments and especially the insult to the average persons intelligence with this comment,


> Might as well get used to it. Christian dogma's preferential treatment and claim to legitimacy is over.



I'm done now.


----------



## Matt308 (May 25, 2009)

And so is this thread.


----------

